# Sturgeon-boater collisions



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

This article is in the NWF Daily News today.

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/articles/improbable-50235-occur-sturgeon.html

A while back a friend and I were motoring down the Choctawhatche River near Cowford and a big sturgeon almost colided with us. Missed us maybe a foot or two when he landed beside the boat. Could have been a really bad situation had we made contact.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

If a Sturgeon jumps in your boat. doesn't that mean he surrenders and is yours for he keeping? Mighty tasty I might add!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*jumpin in the boat*

One can break your neck and kill you but you can't keep or eat him before you die. Is something wrong here? :whistling:


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Had some close calls myself on yellow river with some monsters. Had one small one land in the boat last summer on yellow but thank god he wont but 5 pounds or so. 
I caught one blackwater on bottom about a month ago he was a small one only like 3ft long. After a close look at those things they are dangerous, they are armored with almost razor blades on their back and sides, I could only imagine the injuries if one lands on you.
Makes me think twice bout not wearing a life vest when running own the river. I hope no one else gets hurt, but it just seems like a matter of time before it happens again.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Those "blades" are called skutes. When I was out in Washington they told me that the skutes become much duller after they move out to saltwater. Still, one hell of a gamefish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

